# Wanted bicycle license plates from Massachusetts



## catfish (May 11, 2018)

Please e-mail me photos of what you have. I'm always looking for towns I don't have and upgrades for the ones do have. Buying just one or whole collections!!!! Cash paid!!!!! E-MAIL ME!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 12, 2018)

I think I might have one Ed, let me check ok


----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2018)

Bump !!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Still buying these!


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2020)

Still in need.


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm still buying these !!!!! Please pm me photos of what you have!!¡?

Thanks, Catfish


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 5, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 14, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chadison (Apr 15, 2021)

catfish said:


> Please e-mail me photos of what you have. I'm always looking for towns I don't have and upgrades for the ones do have. Buying just one or whole collections!!!! Cash paid!!!!! E-MAIL ME!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 804990



I have a Lowell plate that is attached to the fender of a ‘64 Schwinn Typhoon I am restoring. Any interest in the whole bike?


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chadison (Jun 7, 2021)

Chadison said:


> I have a Lowell plate that is attached to the fender of a ‘64 Schwinn Typhoon I am restoring. Any interest in the whole bike?


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2021)

Chadison said:


> View attachment 1426124
> 
> View attachment 1426125



No interest in the bike. Just the plate.


----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikeMike02638 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi. I have a Worcester oval #56380 in pretty good condition. Are you interested in buying?

Thanks


----------



## catfish (Oct 17, 2021)

BikeMike02638 said:


> Hi. I have a Worcester oval #56380 in pretty good condition. Are you interested in buying?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1497789



PM sent


----------



## Muji (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi Catfish.  Any idea what year(s) these plates represent?


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2021)

Muji said:


> Hi Catfish.  Any idea what year(s) these plates represent?



1940s - 2000s Some towns still issue them.


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 26, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/363595289050?campid=5335809022


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2021)

I'm still buying these !!!!! Please pm me photos of what you have!!¡?

Thanks, Catfish


----------



## Muji (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi Catfish.  There is presently one from Springfield on CL in western mass.  Not sure you will like the condition or price, but check it out.  Good luck.  Muji


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm still buying these !!! And paying $$$$$ for towns I need. Plus $$$$ for low numbers !!!


----------



## Jaygauthier (Apr 14, 2022)

catfish said:


> Please e-mail me photos of what you have. I'm always looking for towns I don't have and upgrades for the ones do have. Buying just one or whole collections!!!! Cash paid!!!!! E-MAIL ME!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 804990



I have this.


----------



## Jaygauthier (Apr 14, 2022)

Brand new


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2022)

Jaygauthier said:


> Brand new



I sent you a PM. Check your in box.


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2022)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

I have cash and parts to trade!!!!  Please pm me.


----------



## catfish (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm still buying these. Please pm me. And please reply when I pm you back.


----------



## sandykc (Oct 5, 2022)

Interested?  
I remember proudly going to the police station ?? to get this with my dad. Best guess it was 1966-1969.


----------



## catfish (Oct 7, 2022)

sandykc said:


> Interested?
> I remember proudly going to the police station ?? to get this with my dad. Best guess it was 1966-1969.
> 
> View attachment 1707058



Yes.


----------

